

Show HN: Bootstrap documentation search using Algolia Jekyll extension - vvoyer
https://bootstrap.algolia.com/

======
vvoyer
PR to bootstrap project done:
[https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/pull/16901](https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/pull/16901)

------
vvoyer
Jekyll extension: [https://github.com/algolia/algoliasearch-
jekyll](https://github.com/algolia/algoliasearch-jekyll)

